# Trial hardscape.



## beny_81 (22 Apr 2015)

Hi all.
I would like to introduce you my new hardscape I'm working on.


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Apr 2015)

Looks really interesting, what are your thoughts on planting?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Apr 2015)

Hi Beny, Looking good love the rock work


----------



## Crossocheilus (22 Apr 2015)

That's a really nicely shaped bit of wood, the rocks look to have a great texture  and colour, I especially like the use of lots of small pieces of rock, it makes it more intricate and will help merge the rock into the substrate.

My one small criticism is that I think perhaps the rocks could form a kind of mound around the base of the wood, so that they slope up towards the wood.

Does that make sense...? I don't feel I explained myself that well.


----------



## beny_81 (23 Apr 2015)

Sides of the rubble will be slightly planted with HC and Micranthemum sp. Monte Carlo,  background behind the wood I'll do with some stems, under the tree anubias and Hydrocotyle tripartita.
Thank you for your input Crossocheilus, I will play a little with the hardscape and I will inform about the changes.


----------



## Fran (25 Apr 2015)

Great looking scape so far. Planting choice sounds good. I would personally place a light cosmetic sand at the front of the tank, probably the length of the front of the tank, to add an extra colour dimension. Best of luck with your project.


----------



## beny_81 (25 Apr 2015)

I was thinking about ADA la plata sand, but my common sense doesn't let me pay 12 £ for 2kg of sand  Other two options are Unipack fiji fine sand and play sand. I know that Unipac will look much better than the play sand, but in other side, play sand might be a better choice for corys and apistos which I plan to have.


----------



## beny_81 (25 Apr 2015)

Version nr 2
And I like it more


----------



## Dantrasy (25 Apr 2015)

I think version 2 is better. Nice one!

All the left over rock can go in another tank


----------



## beny_81 (23 Jul 2015)

Another one 

//images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/07/23/f1699cef8f269c2fc30a01f8610e32af.jpg

//images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/07/23/1ea7eaa35403eebce8aec5ecb8dd613d.jpg

//images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/07/23/f60fe917f4f7906de37b8da34c415a0b.jpg


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Jul 2015)

Liking that one more...


----------



## beny_81 (26 Jul 2015)

What do you think


----------



## tim (26 Jul 2015)

Like it mate, has a nice flow to it, can you remove the straight branch sticking straight up just off centre ?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Jul 2015)

HI Beny Looking good


----------



## 5678 (26 Jul 2015)

I like that a lot. Very similar to what I'm intending for my new 45C.


----------



## beny_81 (26 Jul 2015)

Hi. Thank you very much. It's nice to know someone like it 
Tim, I moved this straight branch bit more to the left. Thank you for bringing attention to it.




Ancient passage


----------



## 5678 (26 Jul 2015)

Have you used several bits of wood there? How have you secured them if so?


----------



## beny_81 (26 Jul 2015)

It's one piece of wood only, and it's  only slightly pressed into the substrate.


----------



## 5678 (26 Jul 2015)

Good find! Lfs or online?


----------



## beny_81 (26 Jul 2015)

Lfs. When I saw it I knew it would be my


----------



## Mot (27 Jul 2015)

nice hardscape.


----------



## Edvet (28 Jul 2015)

Funny thing is if i see this piece i would place it the other way around (the way nature made it) and make a natural looking habitat, but that's just me


----------



## beny_81 (31 Jul 2015)

Hi everyone. 
Finally aquarium is now planted and flooded


----------



## Dantrasy (31 Jul 2015)

You certainly saved the but till last! This is the best layout you've done, well done!


----------



## tim (31 Jul 2015)

Agree with dantrasy, that looks lovely


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Aug 2015)

Hi Beny, Wonderful Scape  Looking forward to the planting to fill out now


----------



## beny_81 (22 Aug 2015)

Update day 21 
Everything is going in good direction. Have little bit hair algae on Calloglosa cf. Beccarii. 
In Wednesday Rotala and Micranthemum Micranthemoides  ( or Hemianthus Micranthemoides  ) has been trimmed for the first time.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Aug 2015)

Hi Beny, The Scape and planting is true eye candy  The red Algae is it Caloglossa beccarii ? Looks stunning


----------



## beny_81 (22 Aug 2015)

Thank you Greenfinger. And yes, this is Calloglosa Beccarii.


----------



## tim (22 Aug 2015)

Looks great, how do you plan to tackle the algae in the, well algae, superb scape mate  top job


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (23 Aug 2015)

This red algae grows very fast, you can just trim out affected parts.


----------



## beny_81 (24 Aug 2015)

This is not a great plague , and I hope to quickly overcome it.
At this point, I remove algae manually.


----------

